# Tantei Tora



## Alberto-Otaku (May 11, 2015)

Tantei Tora - Detective Tiger
Coming soon

Manga online - One-shot
Genre: fantasy, detective, adventure, kemono, romance



> _The story takes place in the world Irumi, crime is controlled by Detectives Holy 3 (possessing a great deductive power) from the beginning._
> _John Sullivan is one of the three detectives Holy but hates deeply detective._
> _So he decides to travel around the world, along with his secretary Yumi Yagami, his brother Jack Sullivan and Kyosuke Yagami, Yumi's brother, to find a remedy to transfer his powers to his brother (Jack wants to be a detective). By the way, you will find all series of crimes to be resolved by force._



Characters:
John Sullivan


Spoiler










Yumi Yagami


Spoiler










Jack Sullivan


Spoiler










Kyosuke Yagami


Spoiler











Spanish premiere in late May or early June. English for now, not confirmed (but probably will be).


----------

